# Buying seeds



## weasel20 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have been trying to germinate a few seeds that I had left over and I have had no luck and it has been about a week now. I put the seeds in a wash cloth and pourd hot tep water over it and placed seran wrap over it with a s0 watt light bulb about 10 inches away. Does anyone what I may have done wrong b/c I still have some more seeds I want to try. I wouldnt mind buying some but the whole legal aspect of it worries me. Have any of yall bought some and had good success? Have you ever heard of it leading to busts? What would be a good starter seed for me to try? Anything yall can add would really help.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm...you may have kept them too warm - did you keep the washcloth moist?

Buying seeds is okay - if the worst happens, customs will confiscate them and you will get an empty envelope, but the police won`t come a`knockin...

What strain are you looking for?  

Thanks.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 13, 2005)

It's totally safe to buy seeds.  Just don't have them sent to your grow house.  Not sure where you're from, but if you're in Canada, like me, it's totally legal to buy, sell, and poses seeds.


----------



## nobogart (Apr 24, 2005)

here is an easy way to try, put some seeds in a small glass of water cover with plastic wrap and put them ontop of your fridge they should be ready in 4-7 days then plant in your medium being carful not to touch the roots works well for me.


----------

